# What projects are you currently working on?



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone! What projects are you currently working on getting done? We are painting the inside of the house and taking out carpet and putting in hardwood flooring-I think we may have gone crazy-but in the end it'll be worth it I think. Right now we have the front room painted a pretty tan color-and there's no flooring down. We pulled up all the carpet in the front room today. I think I pulled up about a billion staples :scratch:.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm taking a sharpie to my walls and writing song lyrics all over them :greengrin:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

You will be so happy with hardwood! I'll never have carpet again--hardwood is so much easier to deal with...and it's pretty to look at! 

I've just been working on cleaning up my yard and starting seeds for our tomatoes and peppers. We've already planted potatoes, radishes, onions, and lettuce. I can't wait to have fresh veggies again!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, we're going to get the garden all planted today and then work on the house with whatever time we have left before we have to start the milking and feeding of goats again. At least the weather looks like it is going to be wonderful here today. I know one thing for sure this is going to be a busy spring and summer. It seems when we figure out one project about a hundred more pop up :hair: . But, i'm still thankful for warmer weather. :sun:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

i need to clean my room so i can re arrange/re decorate it

im sooo unmotivated xD


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, since can't really afford to live in my own place I still live at my folks place-so I have to share a room with my Grandma. I'd like to paint it some day-but it probably wont get done 'till she's no longer in there since there's so much stuff to move out of there. I figure by the time she's no longer in there i'll be able to paint it in the colors I want to paint it in.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Studying for finals. Finals are next week.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I just finished goat proofing a horse trailer for the move to Pa, and we are very consumed with my wife's upcomming doctoral defense on the 29th.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

rkalgren said:


> Studying for finals. Finals are next week.


What are you going to school for, Bob?

I have finals too, but mine aren't until May.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm working on mustering up enough courage to disbud my new goaties........ :worried: 

I'm a BIG procrastinator.... so I'm thinking lots of other stuff will get done first, like shampooing the carpets, tilling the garden, trimming trees, building bat houses, anything else I can think of to avoid touching that disbudding iron.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh- where do I start! :sigh: 

We spent the weekend replacing three lines of fencing in our horse paddocks- since they decided to chew/eat/kick/break/lean on the rows between each other over the winter- they were pretty much one line of wire and one board away from living with each other :angry: 

So- we went and bought a bunch of electric rope and revamped the fencing to 4'5" high with 4 strands of electric rope and one mean fence charger. :veryangry: 

Hmmm whats next- OH we moved all our does to a new paddock and made the old doe paddock into our momma/baby/weanies pen. And we hadnt quite gotten all the boards up, but we had the wire mesh fencing up, so we put them in there anyway. Well yesterday they learned how to push the wire mesh and squeeeeeeeeze under to get to the grass on the other side. So off we went to put boards on the bottom and solve that problem!

Hmm- next we have to replace the back line of fencing in the new mom/baby goat pen since I have a feeling someone is going to try to sneak out- its old 4x4" wire fencing along the back thats convenient for a kid to climb through dont you think!
So- they are in there for now, but its only a matter of time until they discover that. Maybe this weekend
Oh and we have like a bazillion kids to disbud, have to clean out the kidding stall real good and shuffle some of my does that are at the 140 mark up to the maternity ward.

The list goes on! :sigh: :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

4-H projects! :slapfloor: And websites...


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh my... I'm quite sure there's not enough room here but - here's some of what we currently have going:

New goat fencing and shed in process.
Finish chicken coop and new run.
Put up two loafing sheds in the pastures.
Fix lots of pasture fencing.
Dig out pond.
Put fencing around garden.
Prep garden for planting.
Fix driveway where the water collects and makes another pond!
Put up new clothesline, again (first two broken by Belgian mare rubbing her butt on them).
Finish solar heating system.
Finish kidding stalls.
Clean out basement and barn.
Finish basement.
Finish coat closet in house.
Replace carpet with hardwood flooring.
Fix cupboards that are broken and falling apart.

Believe it or not - everything above is in the process of being done... my hubby just tends to move from one thing to another to another. But, when he does get something finished ... he does a great job.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Cinder we are currently in the process of replacing the frontroom carpet with hardwood flooring. So far we have all the carpet up and most of the painting done-just have to finish putting the paint on the walls. Our front room looks like a construction zone at the moment. We haven't put in the flooring yet-i'm kind of nervous about that part-dont know how well it's going to go down. I'll be glad when it is done. Of course there's till lots of painting to be done-the kitchen, dining room and some day my bedroom.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

At Work

Just got done debudding our goats (Besides tasha who I could not for some reason do)
Repairing Fencen
Fatten up 10 ponies we resqued
Getting Chewy, Samsom, and Golith a little more friendly
Getting rid of the bruse I get from being a goatie Gym
barn cleaning from the winter
Scrubbing goatie baby pens
Getting ready for 3 more babies 
Given Shots to all the goats
worming
Getting new animals (mini llama, alpaca, and possibly a couple of mini heffers for our mini bull)

Home

Cleaning house (hubby is a slob and when I am at work nothing is done)
Cleaning house (*points to above*)
Getting ready to do Pow Wows
Maken jewerly
Getting web sight finished for Farm and Jewerly
Sleeping
Cluddling with Hubby
Sleeping (cause I get none at work)
Fixing the whole in the bedroom floor (Hubby had to cut a whole to get to a pipe)


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

Working on training my goat to pull my cart, which now needs repainted. Slowly getting the garden together. Weeding it out as I get the time. This past weekend I totally spring cleaned and rearranged the rabbit barn. This weekend will probably be the duck barn, goat barn, and duck house.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> rkalgren said:
> 
> 
> > Studying for finals. Finals are next week.
> ...


Environmental Biology


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

rkalgren said:


> Environmental Biology


That's cool. Are you going to try to get a job with the DNR or something??

Oh, I was gonna ask--Have you heard of Little Mill Creek goat farm? My husband stopped there when he was in PA and got me some goat milk fudge. I guess it's only a few miles from Ridgeway.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Never heard of it. Next time he is going fishing up here, let me know before hand. I can show him some great spots on Little Tobt CreeK between Brockway and Ridgeway.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

rkalgren said:


> Never heard of it. Next time he is going fishing up here, let me know before hand. I can show him some great spots on Little Tobt CreeK between Brockway and Ridgeway.


Will do! He could probably use the help...LOL...

He actually did end up catching some to bring home with him, thankfully. I think that's what we're having for dinner tonight. :drool:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Working on getting over whatever i have! i thought it was allergies. Sunday all that cam out of my mouth was a squeak, now its beeter. But my left er wont unclog. Its so annoying!
Zues, my horse. His new thing is to start turning before the last obstacle. We keep knocking poles down. 
Working on getting some business cards done up so i can start doing lessons again. just goat all the insurence stuff done. 
Still have hoof trimming on the yearlings and kids to do at the dairy. Cheese and soap making....never ending.
The house is getting cleaned. Yard work need to get flowers in pots.

i think thats it for now.
beth


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

In the process of buying 50 acres that adjoin our property...say a prayer that it works out! If so - life will be getting better.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

redneck_acres: when you get done you need to share with me how it went and what you learned. We haven't done hardwood before. I'd also love to see pictures when it's finished.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We haven't done hardwood floors before either-so we may all be bald here by the time we get finished. I'll just be glad to have floor of some sort in the front room again-it looks kind of drab without one-although the different paint color on the walls and new curtains on the windows help some.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, so far we have about 12 single rows of flooring down. It took a bit of frustration before we figured it out-but once we figured it started going down fast. Now we are kind of at a stand still since my dad has to work today and we have to move around some heavy furniture in order to get to where we need to lay more flooring down. It looks great so far though.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, Hubby gave the go-ahead to get the kitchen done! We shopped for cabinets last week, the kitchen planner is working on the design. It's a 100+ year old house, so there will have to be some electrial upgrades. And, I'm getting granite counter tops! Not looking forward to the construction though...it'll be the 2nd kitchen I've lived through...so I know what I'm getting into... :GAAH: :wahoo:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

My mom got the dining room painted today-now we just need to finish the flooring. My latest project is being slightly obsessed with coupon clipping. Have any of you really saved big when clipping coupons? The dining room flooring went in pretty quickly once we got started. We are down to only 2 rooms to paint-the kitchen and my room. I'm not sure when those will get done since show season will be starting here pretty soon.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We started cleaning pens today and moving critters around. Then we had a bad storm arrive and had to end for the day-it is nice and soggy out-but we did get one pen cleaned and some kids moved around. And we got the new oven hood put on-found an old wasps nest in the vent for the stove.


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

Lets see....
I am tatting a bookmark and sewing a dress.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I just hung curtains and cleaned up my dinigroom to use as an art room
Gardening and painting


----------

